# Sellout White Given 100!



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Flying spaghetti monster? ^_-


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seems to me that ESPN are the sell outs. Unless of course SW bought the judges. I don't doubt that he won the event. How can it be a perfect 100 if his hand touched the wall? That is bs and undermines the event.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Seems to me that ESPN are the sell outs. Unless of course SW bought the judges. I don't doubt that he won the event. How can it be a perfect 100 if his hand touched the wall? That is bs and undermines the event.


Come on Kill, he barely touched it. I mean, I'm not defending white. His run was not a 100 in my eyes, but it's not because of the hand drag. It's because he did the same tricks as last year, except cleaner this time around. 

If you want to include the hand drag, you're talking a subtraction of what, 1 point? So you're telling me people would complain less if the score was 99 or even 98? No... they would still call SW a sellout and a fucking ginger douche.

I don't defend SW, I argue against the obvious negative bias that people have. X-Games hasn't had fair judging in a long time if ever. It's all marketing. Bullshit that SW couldn't do SS but did superpipe. Pure BS! All marketing for X-Games.

This is why I don't pay attention to scores when I watch. I just want to see the riding. And I'm pretty sick of all this "Weeeeeeeee, I'm spinning and spinning and spinning".

If KP came back to pipe and did this exact run, minor hand to wall touching included, and got a 100... NOBODY WOULD COMPLAIN. This is bias on the other side of the spectrum and is just as wrong.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

100 = Perfect.

Hand drag = NOT Perfect.

So without a hand drag, what are the judges gonna do then? Give him a score of 101, 102???


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

stevetim said:


> 100 = Perfect.
> 
> Hand drag = NOT Perfect.
> 
> So without a hand drag, what are the judges gonna do then? Give him a score of 101, 102???


100 = Subjective Perfection. 

Maybe 100 = that much better than the competition.

Give me a break. You guys hate Shaun White and will find any reason to hate on him more. Just admit it. Again, I doubt even a quarter of you guys would argue against Kevin Pearce had he made a return and did that run with that resulting score. Be real.

And stop saying "Hand drag". It was a touch and you know it.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Travis Pastrana didn't even get a 100 when he did the double back flip a few years back. This was before people were even doing variation back flips and he still didn't get a 100. Noone should ever score a 100 unless they have done all that could ever be done in the sport. There is obviously still room for progression. How many walls did he not even attempt a trick on? I think 2 or 3.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Leo said:


> I mean, I'm not defending white.
> 
> I don't defend SW


you do. its what you live for.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What's with all these "100 should be impossible" arguments? Do you feel the same way in college courses? You can always learn more about the subject. 100 should be impossible right?

If you're defining a 100 score that is given by human judges as the pinnacle of perfection, then yes... what you say is true. But we're talking about subjectivity here. 100 is fully possible and reasonable when there is subjective judging involved. 

It's not purely the run they should be judging. The difference in skill-level of competitors also come into play. I'm not into the spin-till-you-win tricks, but SW is the most quite rider in the air and gets substantially more amplitude than his competitors. That is evidenced in slow-motion and height gauges. 

That's what the judges like and well, that's how they are judging. Let's not forget the marketing as well. Shaun White gets a boo-boo on his ankle in SS (where he didn't stand a chance mind you), then comes to get a 100 in the pipe. Forget the hand drag kiddos. You all just fell victim to ESPN's marketing team. Yup, this controversy only helps them. What a stupid controversy it is.

How about we all just ignore these scores and watch the riders do their thing. Stop talking about the scores, they don't matter.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you do. its what you live for.


Him, Eminem, and Flow bindings lol.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

IMO a 100 score should be reserved for a "game changer" run, something we've never seen. Not the same run as last year, but cleaner.

I didn't see the final runs, but from the first two times through the lineup, SW was clearly the at the head of the pack. Ipod was real close yesterday, but nobody goes bigger than SW. I'm not a SW supporter in any way, but from an unbiased view that's what I saw yesterday. SW haters are gonna hate SW, whatever, but he's clearly at the top to his class. Sellout? Who cares? I sure as hell don't.

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the judges don't get to see replays or slo-mo clips of the run before their score is submitted, just real time. If that's the case, it's hard to see a minor hand drag. I'm not trying to justify the judges or SW, but that might be the case for a judge to miss something minor like that.

Now excuse me while I get back to riding powder.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just know that a hand drag is a deduction according to the rules. That's it. The rules obviously don't mean anything.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> *IMO a 100 score should be reserved for a "game changer" run, something we've never seen. Not the same run as last year, but cleaner.*


FINALLY! Someone gets my point. I don't think he deserved the 100 for that exact reason. It was a rehashed run that he has been throwing down for the past two seasons, just higher and cleaner. People keep talking about the hand drag like that was the big deal.

But whatever... yea, I'm Shaun White's Internet angel. Pointless to say I'm not a super fan when I have 3 of his signature jackets (pre-skinny jeans and leather) :laugh:

Edit: Exactly Kill, rules don't mean shit in these competitions. It's all marketing moves to get the most talk out of it. Any type of controversy draws an audience and ESPN is winning right now because of that.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

The guy who did the front flip on the snowmobile got a 96.66 So you guys are saying he should have got a 100 because that was a game changer? That trick was insane but his landing was a little off. He still rode it out, which was incredible. However, he didnt get a perfect score. Compare this to Shaun White. SW threw down a sick run, definitely better than everyone else, but his landing was a little off and his hand touched the ground on his last trick. He too managed to ride it out and had an incredible run, but based on the rules, that shouldnt be a 100.

When other riders hands touch the ground, most of the time the announcers mention that the judges will probably take away a few points. Shaun White definitely deserved the gold but there needs to be some more consistency in the scoring, thats all.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard about the snowmobile trick, but how was his other tricks? If Shaun White threw in a game changer with the current run, 100 *MIGHT* have been deserved.

I agree, the hand drag should have had deductions, but that is a minor issue in this whole judging thing. People are making the hand drag to be the MAIN reason why he didn't deserve the 100. That is crazy nitpicking ignoring everything else that's wrong with competitive judging these days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The hand drag is the clear reason why it wasn't 100 though. Judging is so judgmental.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What's most odd to me is that all judges scored him 100. That's the only way to get 100 right?


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

Leo said:


> I heard about the snowmobile trick, but how was his other tricks? If Shaun White threw in a game changer with the current run, 100 *MIGHT* have been deserved.
> 
> I agree, the hand drag should have had deductions, but that is a minor issue in this whole judging thing. People are making the hand drag to be the MAIN reason why he didn't deserve the 100. That is crazy nitpicking ignoring everything else that's wrong with competitive judging these days.


it was the snowmobile best trick competition, so it's only 1 trick per run.

definitely didn't deserve a 100. should have had a point deducted for the hand drag, sure, but it just wasn't worth a 100. while it was excellent, nothing about it made me think it was the best i've ever seen. 

all that aside. why the hell does he have to dress like that. he's basically the face of snowboarding to the mass public, and he looks like an idiot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha, I just realized that this was his Victory run. I only saw a clip and didn't know it was a victory run.

Wow, why are we arguing about this? Let's not count victory run judging lol.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Leo said:


> I heard about the snowmobile trick, but how was his other tricks?


He only did that 1 trick. In that case, I guess its kind of hard to use that as a comparison. The snowmobile best trick is more similar to the snowboard big air event.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Gustov said:


> all that aside. why the hell does he have to dress like that. he's basically the face of snowboarding to the mass public, and he looks like an idiot.


because the kid is douchebag.

snowboarding ability aside SW is a typical SoCal 'look-at-me-and-all-my-money' douchebag.

pro snowboarder i'd least like to hang out with - SW


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> IMO a 100 score should be reserved for a "game changer" run, something we've never seen. Not the same run as last year, but cleaner.


I thought last year's run was different. Last year wasn't the final trick the double mctwist? This year he threw that earlier and then didn't the last double cork have an extra spin?

Still shouldn't be 100 for the hand TOUCH (not drag), but oh well it's over and he had already won, quit hating everyone..


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Shox said:


> The guy who did the front flip on the snowmobile got a 96.66 So you guys are saying he should have got a 100 because that was a game changer? That trick was insane but his landing was a little off. He still rode it out, which was incredible. However, he didnt get a perfect score. Compare this to Shaun White. SW threw down a sick run, definitely better than everyone else, but his landing was a little off and his hand touched the ground on his last trick. He too managed to ride it out and had an incredible run, but based on the rules, that shouldnt be a 100.


I did see that, it was insane! Game changer, yes. Perfect? Not with a wonky landing like that.

So let's say SW threw down a "game changer" with a hand drag on a landing. No perfect score there.

Is the judging biased? Maybe. Did the judges miss the hand drag? Maybe. Should it have been a perfect score? No, not even if he didn't drag his hand.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

damanb said:


> I thought last year's run was different. Last year wasn't the final trick the double mctwist? This year he threw that earlier and then didn't the last double cork have an extra spin?
> 
> Still shouldn't be 100 for the hand TOUCH (not drag), but oh well it's over and he had already won, quit hating everyone..


It was slightly different, but the tricks were basically the same. The major difference was the back-to-back double cork 12... the first one being the double McTwist.

But yea, we are talking about a victory lap. This is a moot point. Victory lap scores are to be discarded. Don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Dude can throw down for sure but I thought his "perfect" run was also of meh quality. It was a good run but it just didn't hold the wow factor for me to deserve the 100. The only thing I could see that Shaun White had over the other riders was air. He got so damn high compared to nearly everyone else. That alone I think helped propel him to the gold, however his score was ultimately unwarranted. 

That being said though I'd like to see Danny Davis be able to be at least somewhat competitive in future X Games.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

he recoved from the pretend injury in the slopestyle pretty smartish:thumbsdown:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

So upon further video viewing of the event, Shaun White won with a 94 score...

Why are we debating this again? Victory laps are victory laps.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Leo said:


> So upon further video viewing of the event, Shaun White won with a 94 score...
> 
> Why are we debating this again? Victory laps are victory laps.



Would anyone be debating this if you didn't start the thread?


My opinion - I don't think he deserved a 100, and I'm not really too interested in Half Pipe... but the guy threw 2 1080's and 2 1260's in one run. Plus his average height was like 14' when most of the other competitors' top heights were 14'. Lastly, the announcers were saying something about his last trick... something like "he's the only one who can do that" or something along those lines. 

Again, I don't believe he deserved a 100, but it was plain to see he was #1. I don't like half pipe, I don't like SW, I don't like his hair or his choice in wardrobe, etc. It happened, its over with, get on with your lives.


----------



## hawaiinboarder (Mar 4, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> because the kid is douchebag.
> 
> snowboarding ability aside SW is a typical SoCal 'look-at-me-and-all-my-money' douchebag.
> 
> pro snowboarder i'd least like to hang out with - SW


Pretty ignorant response. He came from a poor background and made it big. I've actually met the guy a couple times and he is preatty cool, as i was his mailman in Carlsbad. It seems to me that everyone who hates on him is the sellout cause they're just doing it because they think it's a cool thing to do. You guys sound like all the skiers who said snowboarders are all assholes without even knowing us. Didn't he land two 1260 mctwist, or something like that, in a row on that run which has never been done before? If your saying it was the same run as last year but bigger and cleaner seems like that's a better run. Anyone on this forum would take take the money he gets paid to ride the best snow and mountains in the world and have private half pipes. Anyone that says they wouldn't is full of shit. Live with some aloha people, stop hating on people just cause they made it.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I just know that a hand drag is a deduction according to the rules. That's it. The rules obviously don't mean anything.


This x 100,000 Judges should be questioned on this shit. S.W.- the only rider to not get points deducted for putting a hand down. I'd be perfectly acceptable with a 97-99. But 100 is perfect. That run WAS. NOT. PERFECT. Judges should get their seats taken out from under them. CLEARLY their doing it wrong.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

hawaiinboarder said:


> Pretty ignorant response. He came from a poor background and made it big. I've actually met the guy a couple times and he is preatty cool, as i was his mailman in Carlsbad. It seems to me that everyone who hates on him is the sellout cause they're just doing it because they think it's a cool thing to do. You guys sound like all the skiers who said snowboarders are all assholes without even knowing us. Didn't he land two 1260 mctwist, or something like that, in a row on that run which has never been done before? If your saying it was the same run as last year but bigger and cleaner seems like that's a better run. Anyone on this forum would take take the money he gets paid to ride the best snow and mountains in the world and have private half pipes. Anyone that says they wouldn't is full of shit. Live with some aloha people, stop hating on people just cause they made it.


if i was rich and could snowboard for a living... i still wouldn't dress like a douche. he looks like a douche, he must be a douche. he could be nice, mean, rich, poor, doesn't make a difference. there are a ton of athletes that came from poor backgrounds, are very nice, and people really like them. this guy, just isn't one of them.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Gustov said:


> if i was rich and could snowboard for a living... i still wouldn't dress like a douche. he looks like a douche, he must be a douche. he could be nice, mean, rich, poor, doesn't make a difference. there are a ton of athletes that came from poor backgrounds, are very nice, and people really like them. this guy, just isn't one of them.


Oh yeah, if he looks like a douche he must be a douche. 

Who the fuck are you to say anything about how anyone dresses? Are you the fashion police? I'm gonna go ahead and call you a woman because you're acting like one. Who the FUCK gives a shit about who wears what? That's not what this is about and that's not how you judge someone.

Look I'm not trying to back SW, but it's the fucking ignorant comments like this that really piss me off.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i haven't watched the last day of x games yet! Its sitting on my tevo waiting to be played. dont ruin it for me haha!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He dresses more skater like.... I think the outfits are fine. The dude is a great boarder, he has been a nice guy to me and my son the last couple times we have met him, he generally gets along just fine with the other competitors.... Who gives a shit I he listens to rock and roll and wears different clothes while sporting a bright red mop..... It's all good

He had already won the contest, it was the last run, I'm guessing it was a f it kind of score.... It was probably a 98 run.....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Who cares what he wears. He threw down hard and deserves the win, though I think ipod should have gotten scored much higher (96ish) on his second run. He looked clean, stylish and had great flow down the whole run.

However, for it to be a 100 run is ridiculous. It doesn't matter if you are a hater, fanboi or none of the above; to say he didn't put a hand down (factually observable) or to say that the rules don't state this is deductible (factually observable) borders on the head-in-sand ignorance some people like to accuse the religious of suffering from. Now that's a real douchebag, not whether or not you wear skinny pants.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Victory run = we judges are going to give you a higher score than normal... oh? You're Shaun White? Let's do about 5 extra points.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> Oh yeah, if he looks like a douche he must be a douche.
> 
> Who the fuck are you to say anything about how anyone dresses? Are you the fashion police? I'm gonna go ahead and call you a woman because you're acting like one. Who the FUCK gives a shit about who wears what? That's not what this is about and that's not how you judge someone.
> 
> Look I'm not trying to back SW, but it's the fucking ignorant comments like this that really piss me off.


maybe i am a woman. why the condescending tone towards women? not that i care, just making a point. why do you care so much about my comments about someone's clothes? does me calling him a douche have some great effect on the outcome of people's lives? i didn't accuse him of murdering children and say he should never be able to snowboard again. i said he looks like a douche, and he does.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Gustov said:


> maybe i am a woman. why the condescending tone towards women? not that i care, just making a point. why do you care so much about my comments about someone's clothes? does me calling him a douche have some great effect on the outcome of people's lives? i didn't accuse him of murdering children and say he should never be able to snowboard again. i said he looks like a douche, and he does.


"OMG I can't believe what he's wearing!"

Yeah, sounds like a chick. It's not meant to be condescending comment about women.

I couldn't care less if you were talking about SW, the Obama, Osama, or even some random dude at the bar. It pisses me off that you're just judging someone on what they're wearing. That's fucking ignorant. Didn't your momma ever tell you not to judge a book by its cover? Sure, you can say he looks like a douche, but that's entirely subjective. If he wants to wear skinny pants then so be it. If he wants to wear a tall tee then so be it. If you like wearing a womans's thong under your outerwear while snowboarding, then so be it. People can call it like they see it but it's fucking ignorant to make a comment like "if he dresses like a douche he must be a douche."


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> "If you like wearing a womans's thong under your outerwear while snowboarding, then so be it."


Hey, now you're hitting a little close to home...


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> "OMG I can't believe what he's wearing!"
> 
> Yeah, sounds like a chick. It's not meant to be condescending comment about women.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you were talking about SW, the Obama, Osama, or even some random dude at the bar. It pisses me off that you're just judging someone on what they're wearing. That's fucking ignorant. Didn't your momma ever tell you not to judge a book by its cover? Sure, you can say he looks like a douche, but that's entirely subjective. If he wants to wear skinny pants then so be it. If he wants to wear a tall tee then so be it. If you like wearing a womans's thong under your outerwear while snowboarding, then so be it. People can call it like they see it but it's fucking ignorant to make a comment like "if he dresses like a douche he must be a douche."


when i started my comment i was saying that as the most famous face in snowboarding, i think he makes us look bad. you can't deny that most people do in fact judge based on what they first see. the next comment was meant to be a bit light hearted, which i think drew a bit of an overreaction. i didn't mean to offend, and i don't feel like arguing stupid crap on the internet. but really, why the hell do you care if i judge people? i think shaun white is a douche, and he dresses like a douche. doesn't mean he can't be a good person. for all i know he saves babies from fires every day and is nice to every person he meets.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

To be perfectly honest,
I have to agree with him selling out, but you cant NOT give him props, because that was a gnar run. AS much as I may not like SW, You do have to give credit where credit is due.
Did he deserve a 100? No Fucking way.
Did he Deserve a score AROUND a 94 because of the hand touching the wall? Yes

I can critique all I want, but he is 100X better snowboarder than I'll EVER amount to be in my lifetime, even if I snowboard for the rest of my life. So Props for his run, but no where near 100 worthy.

Now that I think about it, Tony Hawk's Pivotal "900" didnt even score a 98, if im not mistaken.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Gustov said:


> i think shaun white is a douche, and he dresses like a douche. doesn't mean he can't be a good person. for all i know he saves babies from fires every day and is nice to every person he meets.


See there, now that's pretty far from your first comment. 

Yeah arguing about stupid shit on the internetz is stupid, and I probably got a bit carried away. I did feel the need to call you out on that ignorant statement.

However, I don't see how SW give "us" snowboarders such a bad name. Yeah he's the face of the sport to those who don't know much, but it's like he's going out there getting bad press or anything. I think it's stupid that super pipe is what the casual every day observer sees. Honestly there could we worse guys as the face of the sport. One of my fav riders John Jackson would be a terrible face of our sport, perpetuating the stereotype that all snowboarders are stoners.

Haters gonna hate, and there will always be people saying that SW is a douche for what he wears, because he's a "sellout," because all he does is focus on pipe, etc. It's been argued in 100000 different threads on this forum. He's a damn good pipe rider and marketable as all hell. You can hate, thats your prerogative. Well shit, I kinda derailed myself here so I'll stop. I'll leave the rest of the SW lovefest up to Leo...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it possible he has someone in the background telling him what to wear?


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Almost only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and apparently now in "stomping" a trick.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

P3 Mammoth said:


> Almost only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and apparently now in "stomping" a trick.



zing! 



10char


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

he just stomped it so hard that he had to use his hand to support himself. so they actually added points for it.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Gustov said:


> he just stomped it so hard that he had to use his hand to support himself. so they actually added points for it.


If you watch it in slow motion you can see that the snow actually reaches up and touches him.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

ESPN Action Sports is owned by Disney..........


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I heard the judges were Drew Carey, Wayne Brady and Ryan Stiles. Competitions like the XGames seem to run on the points system "Whose Line Is It Anyway" (where the points are made up and dont matter)...


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

fattrav said:


> I heard the judges were Drew Carey, Wayne Brady and Ryan Stiles. Competitions like the XGames seem to run on the points system "Whose Line Is It Anyway" (where the points are made up and dont matter)...


Zing! And the hits keep coming!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

digZ said:


> Zing! And the hits keep coming!


Shit, he just stands there, the pipe moves around him....


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

WHo would win in a fight between SW and Chuck Norris?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Hard to tell, but if it were a boxing bout, White would get the judges cards 120-108 across the board.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

And for anyone whose saw me comment this on angry snowboarder Facebook and is thinking "way to use the same joke", I say fuck it, if it's good enough for Shaun White to use the same shit and get 100.....

Maybe he got 100 for touchin the snow because he had "hands down" the best trick. 1260 double cork to snow touch & out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I have been too busy snowboarding to care.


I fucking wish I could be snowboarding instead of looking at the mountain out my door, watching it snow, watching snowboarding on tv, posting shit on here... I'll probably tone down my riding a tad on days while on dayquil..... just that little bit of altered perspective fucks shit up.....


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@Leo: It wasn't the same tricks as last year. This is the first time someone did a double cork 1260 in the pipe (which is his last trick). This year's run: method, double cork 10, cab double cork 10, stale 540, double mctwist 1260, double cork 1260. That last trick as the major difference from last year.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

anyone notice that after each run, he is the only one that has someone carrying his board? Everyone else carries their shit.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

*100 I think not, but win for sure.*

I'm in agreement that SW's victory run shouldn't have had a perfect score. Unfortunately this year it just didn't feel like the other competitors were even going to come that close to him. Last year it felt like at least Lago had a chance and the amplitude to compete. This year only Ipod stood a chance. I wonder when the other competitors are going to realize what it takes to beat SW? It is pretty easy. More Amplitude, and oh yeah, hitting your hardest trick at the end of the pipe. Those two items are giving SW 2-4 points on average over the competition. He does the same thing in skateboarding. Once the competitors there figured it out they were able to consistently keep up and beat him. Below is a pretty cool segment on pipe riding from Sport Science. If you are a big SW hater just take a shot everytime they say his name, but pay attention to the rest of the information.

Sport Science - Boost - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

7 pages and no video of the winning run. Biased much?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

this thread is like all the video game threads on this site, and should be moved to their own section where it smells bad.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Winter X Games 2012: Shaun White Perfect 100 (Clip) - YouTube

Winter X Games 2012: Shaun White On His Perfect Run - YouTube

there you go sick-pow


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Leo said:


> 100 = Subjective Perfection.
> 
> Maybe 100 = that much better than the competition.
> 
> ...


not hating on SW at all. i respect what he does in the snowboard world. 

but. if you had seen ANY other footage throughout ESPN's broadcast of the Winter Commercial Overblown Games, you would have noticed that the announcers have a very simple and determining factor that affects all of the contests. And that factor is, if your hand touches the snow surface on a landing, it HURTS your score. So, his hand touched the snow surface, yet it didn't hurt his score? 

how does that work?:dunno:


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

stevetim said:


> not hating on SW at all. i respect what he does in the snowboard world.
> 
> but. if you had seen ANY other footage throughout ESPN's broadcast of the Winter Commercial Overblown Games, you would have noticed that the announcers have a very simple and determining factor that affects all of the contests. And that factor is, if your hand touches the snow surface on a landing, it HURTS your score. So, his hand touched the snow surface, yet it didn't hurt his score?
> 
> how does that work?:dunno:


Well if the judges don't have the benefit of replay then they have to do it in real time for a view that might not show evidence of his hand touching. Many of the riders are pretty close to hand touches some do, some don't. I think perhaps the consistency overtime that SW has shown allowed a benefit of doubt that his hand didn't touch from what they could see. 

This is only a reflection on why the 100 might have been given. Not an arguement that he should have recevied a full 100 anyways.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Seems to me that ESPN are the sell outs. Unless of course SW bought the judges. I don't doubt that he won the event. How can it be a perfect 100 if his hand touched the wall? That is bs and undermines the event.


This. 

As far as it being a victory lap, why even judge it if you're just going to throw whatever score out there at the end of the run regardless of what happens? It still took place during a professional event and a scored run. In my case, I'm not on SW about this, I'm on the judges and ESPN's. It's their job to score the run professionally INCLUDING JUDGING LANDINGS. SW threw down a sick run, something the majority of us can't even dream about, but I seriously question ESPN/Judges in this case. To be quite blunt, ESPN would benefit from this more than anyone. If you google "Shaun White Scores 100", it's all over the place, not just blogs and forums. That is great advertisement for the X-Games. No, I don't think SW bought them out but the comment Sal Masekela made before the score came (after Whites run and all were awaiting the score) caught my attention.



> "Ladies and gentlemen, something _big_ is about to happen to cap off these winter x games 2012"....


Then the score was announced a few seconds later. I don't know if the announcers get the scores electronically or something before it's announced, or it was a voice-over from the tape delay, but if it was planned out it's pretty damn lame. Hell, maybe I'm just not thinking clearly because I'm sick, but that was odd.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

http://cdn-media.usasa.org/images/stories/FREESTYLE_MANUAL_10.pdf

Snowboard judging panel and criteria set for 2014 Winter Olympics halfpipe and slopestyle - ESPN

The first link is to a manual for Judging and describing freestyle as laid out by USASA. Some pretty good information.

The second link helps explain why many of the riders had a straight air component and other issues that arise from a progressive sport.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

I was just on Winter X Games Aspen 2012 schedules, news, results, video highlights and athletes - ESPN and theres a pole that asks if shawn white deserved 100, looks like 73% of 1500 people say no 

Another point they said it was the first 100 in x games history but it wasnt? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWKGZW_p3Dw 
people always forget about the skiers... its actual wicked..
J.wells makes me want to convert to skiing in comparison to whites style and to my knowledge Bobby brown deserved it


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Does this shit matter?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Does this shit matter?


Well, ya know, snowboarding is trying to appeal to the FIS to recognize big three (X-Games, TTR and Dew Tour) events as qualifiers for the Olympic Slopestyle, and questionable outcomes such as this undermines the ability to argue that these snowboarding events should be used in lieu of the FIS's own events.

So yea, it matters.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Guess we should start another thread about how they GAVE horgmo a 50ride on that triple!!!! Wtf, that couldn't have been perfect! Lol


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

im not a fan of White either but you gotta admit that kid has some skill for sure....id give my left nut to do some of the stuff he does (minus the pants...wtf was he thinking)
and did think it was funny how the announcers tried to analyze why SW can go so big in the pipe lol - they even tried to comment on his wide stance which is BS because ive always rocked a wide stance...i just have more control that way


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

The last hit was perfect, his board landed LOCKED and without wobble. He was only getting himself out of the way to ride it out. He only brushed his hands, as he was close to the bottom, where the walls of the pipe angles in more.

Sorry I was not here before to clear that up.


First hit, HUGE straight air BTW. 2nd to last hit....unreal. He might win every pipe event this year, and if he gets hero snow, more perfect 100s.

The peanut gallery is funny.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> and if his sponsors buy more judges, more perfect 100s.


....ftfy

Nobody should get a perfect score, there is always some minor thing that could be better and the sport and tricks are always progressing. If SW does the same run but instead of a straight air on the first hit he does a triple cork, does he get a 101?

I think Torstein said it best when he got a 50 for his triple, something like "So it was as good as Halldor's trick 2 years ago?"


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> ....ftfy
> 
> Nobody should get a perfect score, there is always some minor thing that could be better and the sport and tricks are always progressing. If SW does the same run but instead of a straight air on the first hit he does a triple cork, does he get a 101?
> 
> I think Torstein said it best when he got a 50 for his triple, something like "So it was as good as Halldor's trick 2 years ago?"


I've already debated your point here...

There are two ways you can define a 100 score. 

100 = Perfect in every way

100 = Subjective scoring (subjectivity does play a role whether or not you like it) based on what judges want to see and how much better the rider is compared to the competition

That first definition needs to be thrown out of the window because these events are judged subjectively. How do you objectively judge style? Just look at how much the "hand drag" opinions vary. Some saw enough of a touch to call it a "drag". Others are arguing the rest of his landing was perfect and he simply brushed the wall. 

Furthermore, you guys are still ignoring the fact that this was a *VICTORY LAP*. Judges always give extra points when a rider throws down hard on their *VICTORY LAP*. This is not a unique occurrence as it happens in other sports. 

Shaun White won with a 94. I started this thread because I did not know it was a victory lap he scored 100 on. I chalk this up to ceremonial and marketing.

Again, judging isn't 100% objective in these competitions. Therefore, how can you possibly define 100 as technical perfection? 100 is obtainable and theoretically, two 100s can be given out in a subjectively judged event. Should they be handed out like fliers? Hell no. Do I think SW deserved it? Nope. Am I going to cry about it and nitpick at what was a feminine little hand barely brushing the surface of the wall? Nope. 

Watch these events for the moves, not the scores.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo said:


> FSM damned ginger. He touched the wall with his hands for a split second. Not a 100! Damn sellout.


 You call him a Sell Out then go on to defend him. Pick a fucking side you're either completely pro for him or you're against him stop flip flopping. 



Leo said:


> Come on Kill, he barely touched it. I mean, I'm not defending white. His run was not a 100 in my eyes, but it's not because of the hand drag.
> 
> This is why I don't pay attention to scores when I watch. I just want to see the riding. And I'm pretty sick of all this "Weeeeeeeee, I'm spinning and spinning and spinning".
> 
> If KP came back to pipe and did this exact run, minor hand to wall touching included, and got a 100... NOBODY WOULD COMPLAIN. This is bias on the other side of the spectrum and is just as wrong.


You are defending him so either shut up about it or pick one argument you believe in.

Also fuck KP what has he ever done for me or snowboarding. Nothing he's a fucking Tattoo. I got a tattoo you got a tattoo cool we got tattoos doesn't do anything for us in any way shape or form he's just a fucking brand tattoo. 



Leo said:


> 100 = Subjective Perfection.
> 
> Maybe 100 = that much better than the competition.
> 
> ...


It's a hand drag I got a 3 count on it. Not just a slap and push himself up. It's not clean that's something the judges should have been looking at regardless if he had already won. And yes I have actually talked to 1 of the judges on this. 



Leo said:


> FINALLY! Someone gets my point. I don't think he deserved the 100 for that exact reason. It was a rehashed run that he has been throwing down for the past two seasons, just higher and cleaner. People keep talking about the hand drag like that was the big deal.
> 
> But whatever... yea, I'm Shaun White's Internet angel. Pointless to say I'm not a super fan when I have 3 of his signature jackets (pre-skinny jeans and leather) :laugh:
> 
> Edit: Exactly Kill, rules don't mean shit in these competitions. It's all marketing moves to get the most talk out of it. Any type of controversy draws an audience and ESPN is winning right now because of that.


 ESPN for the win. 



Argo said:


> He dresses more skater like.... I think the outfits are fine. The dude is a great boarder, he has been a nice guy to me and my son the last couple times we have met him, he generally gets along just fine with the other competitors.... Who gives a shit I he listens to rock and roll and wears different clothes while sporting a bright red mop..... It's all good
> 
> He had already won the contest, it was the last run, I'm guessing it was a f it kind of score.... It was probably a 98 run.....


You live in a world of fantasy when it comes to what snowboarding is. I could write a whole dissertation on you and shit you say. Lay off the pain killers it's making you loopy. 



bobthegood said:


> ESPN Action Sports is owned by Disney..........


Disney the creators of Satan. 



Sick-Pow said:


> The last hit was perfect, his board landed LOCKED and without wobble. He was only getting himself out of the way to ride it out. He only brushed his hands, as he was close to the bottom, where the walls of the pipe angles in more.
> 
> Sorry I was not here before to clear that up.
> 
> ...


So a hand down is perfect in your world eh. Perfect would mean landing higher up on the wall and no hand drag. But you know all about pipe riding don't you. That hand down was what saved him and if you watch I believe it's either his 3rd or 4th hit he didn't land it perfect there was a speed scrub to correct for landing toe heavy. I've been too busy to sit down and watch it more than when it was live.

I'm probably the only person on here that has talked to anyone that was a judge there. He had already won the contest it was a victory lap but there's no point in competitive snowboarding to ever award a perfect 100 it's like saying hey no one can ever do better than this. Also anyone that knows how ESPN/Disney/Satan works it's all about what they can get out of this and it's a marketing ploy. Honestly this 100 has less to do with Shaun and his run and more to do with that fucking evil media conglomerate. Anyone else see they disqualified the one chick for wearing a I Ski for Sarah ribbon because the French thought it benefitted her because she was beating their riders? Why aren't you all crying about that one if it was for KP you would but, fuck KP.

And on that note I'm going to go ride for me!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You call him a Sell Out then go on to defend him. Pick a fucking side you're either completely pro for him or you're against him stop flip flopping.


I wasn't being serious with the thread title or first comment. I was acting like a hater.



BurtonAvenger said:


> You are defending him so either shut up about it or pick one argument you believe in.
> 
> Also fuck KP what has he ever done for me or snowboarding. Nothing he's a fucking Tattoo. I got a tattoo you got a tattoo cool we got tattoos doesn't do anything for us in any way shape or form he's just a fucking brand tattoo.


I do not defend Shaun White here as I don't personally agree with the score. I am attacking the logic behind a lot of the arguments against it. I stand by that firmly.

Also, the KP comment was an example. People obviously love that dude. If it were him, I am saying a lot of these same people arguing against the 100 scoring for Shaun wouldn't argue if it were KP.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel that no one should ever get a perfect score. Where are we going to go now? Every run will now be compared to Mr. White's "Prefect" run. I feel perfect score shouldn't be attainable. IWith the hand drag Shawn's score should have been 98/99

That is just my opinion.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone else see they disqualified the one chick for wearing a I Ski for Sarah ribbon because the French thought it benefitted her because she was beating their riders?


I read about that. Thats a bunch of bullshit. Sarah Burke's death was a big part of this years x games. I can't believe they DQ'd McNeal for showing her support. I hope that Frenchie enjoyed her 4th place finish in the final, that she didnt deserve. I'm glad she didnt get a medal.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> I wasn't being serious with the thread title or first comment. I was acting like a hater.


Sure you weren't hate bating?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You live in a world of fantasy when it comes to what snowboarding is. I could write a whole dissertation on you and shit you say. Lay off the pain killers it's making you loopy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone lives in their own world of what snowboarding is to them. Your view is probably slightly more jaded than most of ours since your in th industry. I haven't taken Pain killer since about a week ago, I'm just loopy because I haven't ridden in 2 weeks and can't ride for 8 more..... At least....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck the industry I don't give a fuck about the industry if I did I would live in SoCal and tell you what snowboarding is.


----------



## pjr1202 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Help Me*

Hey so guys i need your help. I am trying to win a contest and if i win i get a snowboard. I really want to win and im sick of renting. can you please like the picture in this link. Photos of Bear Creek Mountain Resort | Facebook


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Sure you weren't hate bating?


Actually, it was a preemptive strike. This thread would have happened with or without me. I thought it would fun to be the one starting it since I have built a reputation for being a SW defender. It just happens that people always feel like they have to voice their disdain towards the stuff that SW does or the way he gets judged favorably in events.

I'm always arguing the logic that many "haters" use against him. I would do the exact same thing if people called Michael Jordan a sellout which they never do. Or Tony Hawk. Or the countless other athletes of this nature.

This whole 100 thing at the X-Games is bogus for several reasons and the hand drag has very little to do with it. The very fact that we are all discussing this means ESPN's marketing worked. 

Personally speaking, I did like SW's jackets pre-leather and pre-boring. I do like watching him in the pipe. I can care less what the dude makes money off of or what score he gets. I care more that events like X-Games and the Olympics commit marketing tactics like these.

I'm hoping Travis Rice's event doesn't follow this trend.

But hey, whatever... at least they pull in more snowboarders who in return stimulate the snowboard market... for better or worse I guess.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Fair enough. I don't hate or blame White for the current state of competitive snowboarding (superpipe), he's just a vessel. He has the riding talent and more importantly, he's marketable. Watch interviews from when he was just a kid, I mean he's the perfect poster boy. Can't hate him for the situation he's in. Hopefully we can go toward where vert skating is and a more balanced mix on judging where just spinning doesn't necessarily win. PLG's street on vert style is just technical and clean and he gets good marks for it.

But anyway, nothing wrong with White's style or winning. The 100 is technically not a correct score according to the rules but that's the only thing bad that really happened. That this thread would have happened regardless isn't really a terrible thing. Even if it was borne in "hating", it still has a legitimate basis.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Did anyone else kinda of think that *Ipod* was trying to say "Watch me do exactly what they want and still get shit scores" when he went out and just did four corks in a row for his run. I think if he did get just one more hit that was bigger than a 900 than he should have beat white.

Also I highly doubt that straight air was the best possible straight air. It's like he was trying to Method, but just couldn't quite do it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck the industry I don't give a fuck about the industry if I did I would live in SoCal and tell you what snowboarding is.



I don't know why I quoted this one, I guess I'm just lazy. Anyway what did the judges say and/or what did you gather from talking to them. Just wondering cause I can't open that USASA judging thing because of gay ass adobe.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Leo said:


> Also, the KP comment was an example. People obviously love that dude. If it were him, I am saying a lot of these same people arguing against the 100 scoring for Shaun wouldn't argue if it were KP.


Doubt it. Most of the people arguing the perfect score on the not so perfect run are arguing against the judges, not SW.

Going back to the landings, I still don't care, hand down = not a perfect landing.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Leo said:


> I've already debated your point here...
> 
> There are two ways you can define a 100 score.
> 
> ...


his victory lap run was definitely a gold medal worthy winning run. the run that put him in first... debateable.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

All Victory laps get no score; mark it a V.L.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> I don't know why I quoted this one, I guess I'm just lazy. Anyway what did the judges say and/or what did you gather from talking to them. Just wondering cause I can't open that USASA judging thing because of gay ass adobe.


What the hell does that shit hole organization USASA have to do with X Games 2 different organizations.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

His 94 scoring first run was pretty sick.

Huge airs, and the 3rd run was really big. so locked.

but if anything people are saying is true ( Angry ) , has Xgames become Good Wood test sell outs? IMO, doubt it.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

For those wondering about the pants:



> Usually we don’t drop product info or photos of next year’s product until August when the new line drops, but the X-Games is always a good sneak-peak for consumers itching to know what’s coming. And since the cat’s already out of the bag, let me tell you a little bit more about what you have to look forward to. *Yes, the Sugartown pant is part of the women’s collection and yes that means Shaun shreds in women’s pants.* The slimfit pant is a DRYRIDE Durashell 3-Layer Stretch fabric with a brushed backer – allowing for a nice slim fit that still feels good while you ride. And for you tech heads, the fabric is 10,000MM, 5000G.


Fancy Pants | Burton Girls


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

LOL,^^^ awesome. Taking tight pants to the next level. Oh wait, this is old hat for hipsters. They have been wearing their girlfriends pants for years.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Last friday with about 8" of fresh snow and a few grams of the Lord's flowers I scored 100 for about 2 hours before it got tracked out.

How long did that run last?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

WE...a perfect 100 doesnt change the fact that he still has red hair. 

He wears woman's pants? Doesnt this guy have any guy friends who can roast him forever?

side not: the tech of those pants is balls. IMO

BTW...here is a pic of his base-layer if anyone is curious...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Suprised no one has been whining about the fact he got a 100 again today and secured his Olympic spot. I told my son it didnt matter where he placed in the comp, he will be in the olympics.... too much name recognition world wide to give it up...

It was a clean run though. Good seeing some kids in that mix that i have watched grow up


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

watched him last year feb in korea, damn man watching him live you can see the difference between him and the other riders. I think he did the same shit there too, but it was some good shit.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

People hate greatness. And people hate bringing mainstream to something they try to do to stand out. But he has brought more money than anyone but maybe Jake Burton to the sport and he is just hands down the most fluid and seamless rider to ever exist wether its a method or triple cork, it's like he's walking down a sidewalk.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmm I've seen methods I prefer but yes he's on a different level. The way he blasts out of the pipe for the whole run must have the other riders and their coaches crying.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Shaun is my messiah


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

rambob said:


> Shaun is my messiah


And CK is your co-rider and Terje is your god?


----------

